# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Bahamas, Bermuda and Turks & Caicos >  >  Wrapping up A Stay in Provo

## NHDiane

Today is our last day here and I have to say it's changed a LOT from 20 years ago!  I'll write a few lines with some of our observations once I return home but one thing is for sure - it's NOT St. Barts!  Guess I've been spoiled and there are those that might argue that statement.  Beautiful weather, beautiful beach, friendly people....more later.

----------


## Peter NJ

Cant wait to read your report Di..Safe travels tomorrow

----------


## MIke R

Diane ... Did you happen to see a live aboard dive boat called the SeaDancer in your travels there?

----------


## Tammwi

Hope you had a nice time.   PLS will never be our beloved SBH.  We are headed to PLS in a couple of weeks for a 5 day weekend.  Easy hop from Dallas.    Interested to hear your feedback.

----------


## NHDiane

> Diane ... Did you happen to see a live aboard dive boat called the SeaDancer in your travels there?



Hey Mike - we never saw the SeaDancer, but I have to say we didn't do much traveling around the island.  Although we rented a car, we chose to stay on the hotel property to sit by the pool and on the beach a good part of the time.  It appeared that one small dive boat floated by Grace Bay beach but not much activity...which was fine with us.

----------


## MIke R

sounds great...the SeaDancer is a live aboard dive boat...I was the project supervisor for its conversion  from cargo carrier, to live aboard, and delivered her to South Caicios and did the first few trips with her while we were trying to hire a permanent Captain....loved the place..but that was a long time ago

http://www.skin-diver.com/department...asp?theID=1283


glad you enjoyed it

----------


## NHDiane

Not much for lengthy trip reports so will condense this...I first must mention that all flights, to and from, on American were flawless with no delays or glitches.  Can't remember the last time I flew the carrier (might have been 20 years ago for the honeymoon). In today's world, when you can travel round trip without any issues, it's a miracle IMO.  Arrival at Provo airport and transit through was a breeze-our flight was the only one arriving at 2:30 PM.  Exited the airport, found our Hertz rep and waited about 10 minutes for the car to be brought to us and then off to the Hertz office for paperwork.  Painless.  Lots of new roads, roundabouts, and construction on the island from what we were able to see.  Some resorts closed for maintenance, as well as restaurants since it's low season.

Arrived at Seven Stars Resort and check in was a easy with extremely welcoming staff. Had a standard room and it was very nice.  Overall rating of the resort would be "very good" with high notes being lots of attentive, friendly staff and extremely clean!  Small kitchen with granite counter tops, small fridge, micro, coffeemaker, espresso machine...beautiful huge marble tiled bathroom with very large shower, soaker tub, etc. Very good complimentary continental breakfast daily. Did not "dine" at high end restaurant there but took advantage of their more casual spots.  Decided to pick up some wine and beer at one of the local grocery stores as well as some snacks, etc. 

Weather was spectacular with 90 degree days and light showers that came through about 3-4 PM several days while we were there. Water was just as I remembered it..white sand allows for the true turquoise colors to dominate and it's breathtaking.  Warm water temps but it was still refreshing with such hot and humid air temps. Resort also has the only saltwater pool on the island and it's extremely large.  Beautifully set up with plenty of lounge chairs, umbrellas, cabanas, etc. There were other folks staying there but not many because of low season...perfect!! It puzzles me, however, as to why anyone needs a saltwater pool when you are steps from the ocean...I prefer freshwater but I enjoyed floating around in the pool numerous times over the course of our stay.

Final thoughts....with the exception of a weeks trip to Sanibel Island last September, St. Bart's is the only place we have vacationed over the course of ten or so years and it's hard for me not to compare a Caribbean vacation to it.  We also rent villas on SBH and the resort-style living is foreign to us, and not as relaxing.  Seven Stars is a beautiful resort that I would recommend to anyone that wants a luxury, high-end place in Provo.  

The one thing that I could not come to terms with was the cost of everything here.  When we travel we expect to pay higher prices, especially around the Caribbean due to the need to import a majority of items, etc.  Also, restaurant prices can get crazy and we're OK with that when we expect to receive a delicious meal, prepared and presented well.  EVERYTHING here is crazy expensive...grocery stores, drinks, food, shops, etc. I thought we were prepared for this as we had tried to read up on the island.  There are no bargains ...the resort was maybe a few dollars more on some items but for the most part everywhere we went, you paid an average of $30+ dollars for many dinners, drinks $12-$14, etc. Even the "local" fish (lobster was prevalent and it was their high-catch season there) is not offered as a special in most places.  Although it was delicious, my lobster tail dinner with veggie and rice was $45.  Just crazy IMO.  So, I guess you could say that I suffered from sticker shock for most of our trip...and I'm not usually worried about that. I just felt kind of blindsided everywhere we turned.  

I'm spoiled rotten...SBH is where I want to be if I'm headed to the Caribbean, it's as simple as that.  It's familiar territory and one I never get sick of. Unless we decide to travel to Europe, I'll figure out a way to get back there for our next trip...and probably everyone from here on out.

----------


## JEK

There is no place like home  :cool:  On your lobster dinner, I'm not sure SBH would be that far off. A pound and a half lobster would be 566gr and Chez Rolande charges €6.50 per 100 gr = €37 = $49.

----------


## NHDiane

John - you're right on all counts!   I must admit that I have never ordered this lobster even in SBH due to the fact that I much prefer our New England variety and have a hard time getting that same, sweet flavor from the Caribbean variety.  Perhaps my shock comes from the fact I was using the almighty dollar bill and not figuring out the Euro version.

----------


## MIke R

49 bucks for a pound and half lobster is just insane.....at least in my world it is....

but hey.....whatever floats ones boat I suppose

----------


## JEK

Hey, Creole cooking at the lowest cost place on the island. Must be a fair price.

----------


## MIke R

hey....God bless and have at it..I haven't paid for lobster in any way shape or form my entire life..I'm not about to start now and for sure not at those prices!!!....yikes...and you dont even get claws!

----------


## NHDiane

> 49 bucks for a pound and half lobster is just insane.....at least in my world it is....
> 
> but hey.....whatever floats ones boat I suppose



I knew that would get a rise out of ya Mike   :Wink-slap:

----------


## NHDiane

My favorite views....

IMG_0425.jpg

IMG_0428.jpg

----------


## BBT

Well NHD head on down to SBH. No need to stop a few miles short. Go where you know

----------


## NHDiane

That will be our next stop....no exceptions

----------


## Rosemary

Nice report and pictures, Diane.  Thank you.

----------


## sbhlvr

Thanks for the report Diane. We haven't been there since '99 and one could see the island was just on the brink of major expansion. Out of curiosity, I'd like to go back and see what is what. However, I hate to use my limited vacation time and funds for something that isn't as fine as SBH. Even though we have been to other islands, my one particular and gold standard is SBH. As far as how expensive things are, one is going to find that on all the islands.

----------


## NHDiane

I hear ya Carol!  It was 1993 for last trip and Grace Bay still had a lot of room left on it.  Not so much anymore but it's still beautiful.  There's NO place like SBH...it's just our comfort zone and nowhere else has compared when it comes to relaxation and familiarity for us. The older I get, the more I like my creature comforts  :Big Grin:   This trip was very enjoyable but I will not compromise next time....our trips to SBH were always in the fall but I may mix it up next time and, who knows, we could become Junies!

----------


## MIke R

why would you become Junies?...then you'd actually have to meet some of us....:nightmare:

----------


## NHDiane

> why would you become Junies?...then you'd actually have to meet some of us....:nightmare:



:nightmare:   Hey we've been there in October/November and managed to avoid you so far!

----------


## MIke R

true dat

----------


## amyb

As to your decision to stick with SBH--my old travel agent told me if you have found your paradise, then Pilgrim, your search is ended. 

I am content to make SBH my main Caribbean destination.

----------


## NHDiane

Amen to that Amy!  Smart travel agent!

----------


## Eve

agreed

----------


## ccg

Diane - We are headed down in April.  I was really hoping what I had read about the cost of everything was a bit embellished, but guess not.  If you were to go back, would you bring down staples, snacks, coffee etc?  With 2 teenagers want to save $$ so that I can spend it on the fun stuff. 

Thanks for your report.  It was very helpful.  The kids are very excited!

Charlotte

----------


## NHDiane

Charlotte - I sent you a PM on this.

----------


## PIRATE40

Mike..is June 2016 on your agenda???

----------

